

Show HN: TaskrApp - Keep track of your daily tasks - gduplessy
http://taskrapp.heroku.com/

======
ericHosick
This seems like a Rails 101 project.

In the few minutes I looked into it, I somehow added the same task twice.

If it is a project, then I would say it is a great start.

Other than that, I don't see much value in it. Sorry to say.

~~~
gduplessy
On the other hand, what would add to it so that it would have value to your
eyes?

~~~
prakster
Allow sharing with someone else, or assigning to someone else. Then build a
simple Twilio based SMS notifier when status changes.

~~~
gduplessy
Thanks for the ideas!

------
rhizome
No nothing without sign-in? You might want to rethink your strategy.

~~~
gduplessy
Yeah, anonymous lists are in the works. Just haven't gotten to it yet :)

